
Cryptoble is looking for a Co-founder/CTO - cryptoble
Hi,<p>I&#x27;m a Product Owner&#x2F;Co-founder at Cryptoble. Cryptoble is an early stage startup that provides a cryptocoin&#x2F;token-based crowdfunding and crowdsourcing platform for startups &#x2F; existing businesses that’s SEC compliant. We’re based out of NY and are looking to hire a Co-founder&#x2F;CTO. Please DM me for details if you’re interested.
======
Sschellbach
I'm interested
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/sschellbach](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sschellbach)

